# Imats Uk 2007



## tanitabg (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi everybody ! I just came back from London ,where i visit the International Make Up Trade show for this year. The next one will be in LA in june .  It was amazing . Lots of people ,companies, seminars,promoters and amazing products. Is there anybody o SPECKTRA who went to IMATS ? Lets share opinios and fotos .Mine will be ready soon .


----------

